# Are Davidoff cigars really all that?



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I've never had the opportunity to enjoy a Davidoff cigar but I see they bring a decent chunk of change and that they are fairly popular.

I think I've seen Ron White smoke these on stage before......

Just wondering what others thought about them.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

huskers said:


> I think I've seen Ron White smoke these on stage before......


You just answered your own question.

Honestly to me they are too mild-med for me to shell out that price range for that flavor profile.

But i do try new releases now and then.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> You just answered your own question.
> 
> Honestly to me they are to mild-med for me to shell out that price range for that flavor profile.
> 
> But i do try new releases now and then.


Ron White has expensive taste, I have found with cigars that just because they are expensive, that doesn't mean they are worth the money.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Davidoff is more about the brand than the cigar. In terms of flavor they are mild to medium without much interest. But, I will admit I was gifted a pack of the new Davidoff Black series and after smoking two of them they are very nice. Their Black series is medium flavor with nice complexity, but for the price point it's not worth it.

I could name off 10+ cigar lines I'd rather purchase over a Davidoff due to it's high price point.

Just my two cents. Everyone's different.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

FireRunner said:


> Davidoff is more about the brand than the cigar. In terms of flavor they are mild to medium without much interest. But, I will admit I was gifted a pack of the new Davidoff Black series and after smoking two of them they are very nice. Their Black series is medium flavor with nice complexity, but for the price point it's not worth it.
> 
> I could name off 10+ cigar lines I'd rather purchase over a Davidoff due to it's high price point.
> 
> Just my two cents. Everyone's different.


Thanks Firerunner!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I realize I'm in the minority here, but I really like most Davidoffs. In particular, the new Nicaraguan and the Special "R" would be at the top of my list. I generally like a more "potent" stick, but sometimes I enjoy a milder cigar and the Davidoffs are some of the best available in my opinion. The construction is always top notch and the flavors are consistent from one stick to the next. The only ones I haven't liked quite as much were the Millennium blends- mainly because I expect mild-medium with a Davidoff and those caught me off guard. I can't afford to buy them by the box, but I usually have about 10 or so on hand for when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

huskers said:


> Ron White has expensive taste, I have found with cigars that just because they are expensive, that doesn't mean they are worth the money.


And did i say anything different? And how do you know Ron White has expensive taste compared to any other rich ass Celebrity?


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

As Tobias stated they really do put a lot of effort and testing into their blends and manufacturing. My wife bought me a sampler when she was in NY a few years ago and I really enjoyed them. I remember the Millennium and Grand Cru being particularly good.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> And did i say anything different? And how do you know Ron White has expensive taste compared to any other rich ass Celebrity?


I asked if they were good and stated that Ron White smoked them.

Assuming Ron White has expensive taste, most people would think the drinks and cigars he smokes are good.

You said I answered my own question but I don't think we are on the same page as I'm not sure how you think of Ron White I guess.

Your statement was a bit Vague.

I don't care who you are, to the general population (not rich), the stuff Ron White consumes on an everyday bases would be considered expensive taste.


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

Not a bad cigar, but I do agree with most that you are buying the name. I wont get them for myself since they cost too much.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

huskers said:


> I don't care who you are, to the general population (not rich)


You cared enough to start a thread asking if a cigar that Ron White smokes is worth it though.


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> You cared enough to start a thread asking if a cigar that Ron White smokes is worth it though.


No, he started a thread asking if a cigar is worth it. He then followed that question by stating that someone of discriminating tastes seems to smoke them at times. The assumption that you made (an assumption on my part lol) was that the OP is only interested in Davidoff cigars because Ron White smokes them.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> You cared enough to start a thread asking if a cigar that Ron White smokes is worth it though.


What the hell are you trying to get at?

I stated that I had seen someone that has expensive taste smoke these cigars and I asked if they are actually good.

Some people that have a lot of money just buy expensive things even if they aren't worth the money.

That's why I was asking if they are decent cigars.

Please, if you have something of value to contribute about Davidoff cigars, do so.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

There's that recent video of Arnold Schwarzenegger taking a break on a film set to make a short video for his youtube page. He asks "where the ****'s my stogie?" And the guy filming says "It's flying in..." After Arnold replies with "What the hell do you mean it's flying in?" the shot goes to one of those rc helicopters flying to Arnold and once it gets close to him, he grabs the cigar and smokes it. It was a Davidoff from what I remember.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

^^ well that settles it. If Arnold smokes them they must be Awesome!.He has expensive taste and I hear he likes mexican food too. Never going to buy another brand..EVER.^^


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

They can be and are for many. While they don't fit my taste, or profile, for some, they're all they'll smoke. I will say that they have as good, or better, quality control as anyone in the industry. I've never encountered a Davidoff cigar that wasn't impeccably constructed, nor have I ever encountered a troublesome draw, or burn issue. They show great care in blending, as well. They tend to be very dynamic, changing several times throughout the smoke.

Overpriced? Sure, but I can name you at least a dozen others that are overpriced. There's certainly a cost associated to anything that says Davidoff on it.

Just a friendly word to the wise. Don't get into it with Shemp. It never seems to go well. His tongue has been pressed so hard against his cheek for so long, I'm amazed it hasn't poked through.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

There are a lot of misconceptions expressed here about Davidoff, such as them being too mild. Davidoff has an extensive line and produces cigars that range from mild to full. They are expensive in part due to rigorous production standards that exceed most other manufacturers, strict standards about what tobacco is acceptable and extensive aging. In many ways, the question you ask is no different than people ask about wines, watches, cars, firearms, headphones, fly rods, etc., etc., etc. There's no question that Davidoff produces high quality cigars. The question of whether they're worth the money to you is one only you can answer. Being worth the money doesn't always correlate to an expensive price tag. I can think of quite a few $2 and $3 cigars that I would say aren't worth the money and wouldn't really be worth it if they were free.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ghe said:


> There are a lot of misconceptions expressed here about Davidoff, such as them being too mild. Davidoff has an extensive line and produces cigars that range from mild to full. They are expensive in part due to rigorous production standards that exceed most other manufacturers, strict standards about what tobacco is acceptable and extensive aging. In many ways, the question you ask is no different than people ask about wines, watches, cars, firearms, headphones, fly rods, etc., etc., etc. There's no question that Davidoff produces high quality cigars. The question of whether they're worth the money to you is one only you can answer. Being worth the money doesn't always correlate to an expensive price tag. I can think of quite a few $2 and $3 cigars that I would say aren't worth the money and wouldn't really be worth it if they were free.


I can also say that any cigar that Liga Privada puts out should be more like a $6-$8 cigar.

That is a Opinion that very FEW people agree with.

I don't have an opinion on the Davidoffs as I have never had one so I has just looking for a general opinion about the cigars based upon the price they are sold at.


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

They are too expensive for the low amounts of flavor that comes from them, i think they are too mild and dont really taste good. But that is just my opinion


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

ghe said:


> There are a lot of misconceptions expressed here about Davidoff, such as them being too mild. Davidoff has an extensive line and produces cigars that range from mild to full.


The most full bodied Davidoff I have smoked was a Millennium blend, and I did not particularly care for their take on a full blend. That said, maybe I just haven't shopped extensively enough for them, but in my experience their mild and medium sticks by far outnumber the full in their catalogue. I think just by market saturation alone more people are exposed to Davidoffs that are on the lighter side.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

huskers said:


> I can also say that any cigar that Liga Privada puts out should be more like a $6-$8 cigar.
> 
> That is a Opinion that very FEW people agree with.
> 
> I don't have an opinion on the Davidoffs as I have never had one so I has just looking for a general opinion about the cigars based upon the price they are sold at.


Idk man I just had a T52 that I wasnt that impressed with.

Id be willing to trade you a Davidoff if you're interested. Feel free to pm me.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Shemp75 said:


> ^^ well that settles it. If Arnold smokes them they must be Awesome!.He has expensive taste and I hear he likes mexican food too. Never going to buy another brand..EVER.^^


No need to continue with the remarks. Simple question was asked and folks replied seeing some celeb's smoking them. They are an expensive stick by
comparison and not for most people.
Keep it civil please.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Merovius said:


> Idk man I just had a T52 that I wasnt that impressed with.
> 
> Id be willing to trade you a Davidoff if you're interested. Feel free to pm me.


Thanks for the offer bud but I really don't have anything to trade in that price range.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I personally like several Davidoffs as a nice change of pace. They are always consistent, and construction is top notch. At first, I was a bit disappointed by the Davidoff Nicaraguas, as I was expecting a more "bold" Nica profile, but I really like them now.

Oh, and Ron White is a Zino/Davidoff "Ambassador", so... He is probably getting paid to smoke them.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

huskers said:


> Thanks for the offer bud but I really don't have anything to trade in that price range.


I will trade in your favor if you send first and promise to leave positive trader feedback and rep. I am fairly new but have a stick ready to go. Lmk.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Merovius said:


> I will trade in your favor if you send first and promise to leave positive trader feedback and rep. I am fairly new but have a stick ready to go. Lmk.


appreciate the hell out of the offer but I am due to visit the B&M next week so I will likely just grab one while im there.

Really do appreciate the offer bud.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Merovius said:


> I will trade in your favor if you send first and promise to leave positive trader feedback and rep. I am fairly new but have a stick ready to go. Lmk.


LOL. Have a look a Josh's profile before you consider the "Send First" bit. It should be you sending first, if anything, as he already has an admirable trader rep here.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I purchased a box with mixed Davidoffs, and to my taste, the Milleniums are delicious. I like medium full to full flavor/strength cigars. I recommend those, the others were too mild for me.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not going to spend that much money for a mild stick. Cohibas are excluded for the same reason. I do have a couple from samplers, they can rest.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

My understanding is that Davidoff uses tobacco that is aged more than most others. Where as most cigars use tobacco that is a year or two old, Davidoff uses tobacco that is 6-10 years old. I have a box of the Davidoff Nicaraguas in my humi. They are fast becoming my favorites!! delicious!


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Worth it if you like em, not if you don't.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

That's too much money for these.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

There exists in this world, things of a certain pedigree that simply command a premium. Read Cigar Aficionado, and to a more extreme example, The Robb Report, and see what some of the simplest of things cost. I don't think any of us would pay $300 for a shirt or a grand on a jacket... I would never pay what some of that stuff goes for regardless of who made it or how much money I had to burn....but there are those who don't think twice about dropping that sort of coin.

People spend way more money on versions of things we mere mortals would deem identical, or perhaps even superior, in function and quality, but lacking that pedigree of a prestigious origin. Davidoff cigars are a part of this. Back when they were a highly coveted Cuban label, to now, when the quality control is second to none, they will always be a luxury priced item and there will always be people that enjoy them at that price.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think James hit a home run with his comment. Myself, I have never burned a davidoff but I look forward to explore the line at some point. I don't believe in spending that much per stick as a general rule, but my smoking journey requires I at least explore all roads. :smoke2:


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Oh, and Ron White is a Zino/Davidoff "Ambassador", so... He is probably getting paid to smoke them.


Paid? I want to be an ambassador....


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

cigarmax said:


> Worth it if you like em, not if you don't.


That pretty much sums it up :biggrin:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

...Construction and quality-wise - they practically have no match; on the flavor and satisfaction level for I think most of us... :bored:


----------



## gilroitto (Oct 6, 2013)

They are the perfect gift to a non-experienced smoker. Nice smooth taste, mild and very good burn. But for smokers hanging out in these forums, you can get so much more taste for that kind of money.


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

Non-experienced smoker here, but I'll put in my two cents worth here at a penny apiece.

1. "Expensive taste" doesn't mean "good taste." It means you have a taste for things that cost more, with an *assumption* that the extra money spent means that it must automatically be better. And there are plenty of times where this is true. And there are plenty of times where it is not true.

2. I've smoked a few Davidoffs. I've gotten them from a cigar bar, a duty-free store in the airport, and from Davidoff at 59th street here in Manhattan. The one I had at the cigar bar was phenominal (Millenium blend, probably a few years old). The others were a mixed bag, and I found that they absolutely had to rest in my humidor a bare minimum of 3 (and often at least 6) months to be smokable, but a solid year would be better. For that kind of price, it's kind of annoying that I can't even smoke it within a few weeks out of their own store. I have written to Davidoff complaining that their walk-in humidor is the wrong RH (I think it's too damned dry) but that was useless.

Once they're aged though, I think they're really nice and tasty. One other note that nobody has mentioned, but once aged, they have some of the only smoke that my wife actually think smells nice. That is a pretty nice feature, to my mind. I keep wanting to buy more to put to rest in my humidor, but the price is so ungodly awful.


----------

